# Looking for help



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm placing a bid to do res snow plowing in the summit county area of Ohio. Looking at 185 homes looking for two more plow trucks to help.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Where are you bidding?
I am in North Hill, Akron.
F-250 Husky Plow


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

more north macedonia


----------



## aplow4now (Sep 27, 2006)

look @ my profile, working on my own accts, if nothing comes of it, will help when avail. 216-571-0900.


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

thank you. The bid i'm working on required info on all the driver's working the route


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Macedonia wants the drivers licensed by the City and copies of their insurance binders.
I was with Turf Scape for a while based in Twinsburg. They had contracts in the Macedonia area.


----------



## aplow4now (Sep 27, 2006)

im incorporated, vendors license, commercial insurance, etc


----------

